# Quelle App pour gérer sa "médiathèque" ?



## Nicolas_D (2 Août 2009)

Après la suppression de Delicious Library et Pocketpedia de l'AppStore que nous reste-t-il pour avoir sous la main ses collections de DVD, CD, livres etc ?

En êtes-vous passé à Bento ou d'autres solutions ?
Merci.


----------



## pickwick (4 Août 2009)

Regarde là :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/135630/bookpedia-cdpedia-dvdpedia-gamepedia-en-4.5


----------



## Nicolas_D (4 Août 2009)

Je comprends bien que Bento est très intéressant, possibilité de lister tout et n'importe quoi mais par contre, il faut mettre la main à la pâte :lazy:

La solution n'est pas des plus élégante (pour moi) mais apparemment il ne reste plus que cette solution pour savoir quoi acheter/ne pas acheter...
Je sais qu'on peut "thèmer" la version bureau mais apparemment pas la version mobile, dommage.


----------



## Nicolas_D (5 Août 2009)

J'ai aussi vu qu'il y avait iSort comme gestionnaire de base de donnée sur l'AppStore, il devrait passer en version 2 d'ici quelques temps et il intègre quelques facilités pour les vinothèque, bibliothèque, vidéothèque etc...
Connaissez-vous ce logiciel ? Et le conseillez-vous dans l'usage cité plus haut ?


----------

